# The World's Ugliest Kid



## the iceman (Nov 24, 2009)

*


One night after walking home I noticed an old drunken man staggering along the sidewalk. The drunk passed a lady who was walking her young child. "Lady", said the drunken man, "that is the ugliest child I've ever seen. That is ONE ugly kid!"

When the drunk walked off, the  woman burst into tears. Just then, the postman came in to her rescue. "What's the problem lady!?" he asked. "I have been horribly insulted!!!" she cried. "Here, here" said the postman, reaching in his jacket. "Dry your eyes with this hanky...
 and here's a banana for your chimp".




*


----------



## alx (Nov 24, 2009)

Ouch.............


----------



## oneshot (Nov 24, 2009)

I think I know that lady!!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  lmao


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice - LMAO


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 24, 2009)

An Oldie But A Goodie...


----------



## gnubee (Nov 26, 2009)

So I've decided to keep it to myself.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 27, 2009)

I think I know that kid!!!


----------



## grampyskids (Nov 27, 2009)

I am that kid!


----------



## the iceman (Nov 27, 2009)

No picture needed.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 27, 2009)

why you talkin about my moma?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2009)

But which one was the duck?


----------

